# FreeBSD 7.2 on Powerbook G4



## notbanksy (Sep 13, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can shed some light on this for me?  I have been trying to install 7.2 on my G4 powerbook, but the installer hangs at the select keyboard layout page (pretty much right at the beginning).  I have verified the MD5sum of the download and burned 2 disks to be sure that no corruptions have crept in (both disks burned at x2 speed). 

Is there a bug with this version on this system?  Has anyone got it to work?  Am I missing something?  Should I use an older version?  Any thoughts or help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tingo (Sep 18, 2009)

It used to be that the keyboard of  some PPC macs wasn't supported, so you needed to use a usb keyboard. Not really sure if that is still the case.
Well, still listed on the PPC page: 





> ADB keyboards (as in Apple laptops) are supported only in -CURRENT


.


----------



## notbanksy (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for your reply tingo.  That would explain why the installer felt like it was hanging as soon as I needed to give keyboard input.

Please can someone explain what only supported n -CURRENT means?

Thanks


----------



## joel@ (Sep 19, 2009)

Try 8.0.


----------



## notbanksy (Sep 19, 2009)

Haha - well that's what I guessed it meant, but I thought 7.2 WAS the current version....

Thanks for your help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/current-stable.html



> 24.5.1.1 What Is FreeBSD-CURRENT?
> 
> FreeBSD-CURRENT is the latest working sources for FreeBSD. This includes work in progress, experimental changes, and transitional mechanisms that might or might not be present in the next official release of the software.


----------

